# RIP Duncan (non-gsd)



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

My neph-fur, Duncan, passed away a few weeks ago. DH's brother and SIL live not nearby and we don't see them often, so we just found out yesterday, as they came down for father's day.

Anyways, Duncan was a rescue in vetro. His momma, Gypsy (all black PB Cocker), was a just few weeks preggo when sil rescued her. SIL successfully placed all 7 of Ducan's litter mates (Cocker x ? ) with friends and family. Gypsy and Duncan enjoyed many years of abundant love and devotion from their humans. Gypsy passed on a few years ago of old age. 

B&SIL had always known that Duncan had a heart murmur. On his vet visit a few weeks ago, the vet told them the murmur had become more significant, but with the proper meds, he could easily live several more years. I guess it was not meant to be. While they were prepping him for tests / x-rays, Duncan had a heart attack. They revived him once, only to have him flat-line again. The second time, they were not able to revive him and he peacefully made his crossing over the bridge to be reunited with his beloved mamma-pal Gypsy.

RIP sweet boy.







I know you'll always be remembered with much love.

On a happy note, B&SIL adopted two cocker puppies from the humane society. They are 10 weeks old and have helped B&SIL and Cassie, Duncan's surviving 'sister', overcome their sorrow and loss, and are restoring joy to their home.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Bless Duncan's little heart. RIP Duncan.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds as if Duncan still had a wonderful life even if shorter than hoped. 

RIP Duncan


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Duncan.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for Duncan and his family.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks everyone.
i know the little guy had a wonderful life
b&sil both have such compassion for not only their pets, but for all animals in general.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I'm sorry about Duncan.









RIP Boy


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks all


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Elsie, I'm very sorry you lost Duncan to the Bridge. I hope he's enjoying the company there and playing with his new friends.


----------

